# What's the average age of MHF members?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Young at heart or growing old disgracefully :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi hezbez I notice that you have not indicated your age.

My vote is number one. So the over 55`s are 100%

DAve p


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi hezbez I notice that you have not indicated your age.DAve p


Don't you know a lady never discloses her age 8) 
Only kidding - 40 to 55 group for me.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Older than I want to be, more juvenile than I should be!!  (54)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I'm in your group Hezbez! Just wish I was in the under 25's! 

Ooh .................. if I could do it all over again though - I'd have even MORE fun! lol :wink: 

Sue


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooh .................. if I could do it all over again though - I'd have even MORE fun! lol :lol: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm in the 40-55 group as well.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

I am an immature 57 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My age ends in 5 so I can either choose the younger group or the older one .
Funny thing is I chose the younger and I'm a man.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

I was 1 shortly after I was born.... about a year later I believe, 
I am 52 now, therefore my averageage age is approximently ....

...........26 I believe.


hic!



:lol:


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

has anyone else noticed the best sauvignon blancs come form newzealand???





:lol:


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

I must say how nice it is to declare one's age without having to scroll way down a form to get to the required answer  

54 and proud of it 8)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I've just had a senior moment and cannot remember  

peedee


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Met a lady who is 80 plus who at that time was about to travel to Scotland on her own. We admired her especially what she told us about her m/h life.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have decided not to have any more birthdays then I can stay at 49 8) 


Trevor


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice to be in the most popular group for a change!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmmm. I reckon not as nice as being the right side of it (smug grin). Though looking ahead I need to get the annual nights/miles in because once I get the other side, there's a depressing cliff-edge in the numbers! :-(

I'm hoping that a combination of free time and increased maturity mean that the real numbers are way different and it's because they are all off gallivanting throughout Europe or consider answering such polls a far inferior use of their time than motorhoming for real!! 

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Not to be pedantic, but the question appears a little flawed...some of the categories (25-40, 40-55) cover an age range of 15 years while others (55-65) an age range of only 10 years. So the resulting histogram is pretty meaningless...


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm sixteen and he's seventeen and our parents won't let us sleep together!

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> Not to be pedantic, but the question appears a little flawed...some of the categories (25-40, 40-55) cover an age range of 15 years while others (55-65) an age range of only 10 years. So the resulting histogram is pretty meaningless...


Of course they could be going to offer a normalised histogram afterwards


----------

